# INSANITY workout



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey,

INSANITY workout has been going round the UK gyms recently and I was wondering what's your opinion on this? is it really a effective way of training? or just a way to make money?










more info: http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/insanity.do


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks pretty good! I just cant follow fitness DVD's! Also not sure if the $100 could be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

That looks like the biggest loaf of ****e I've ever seen

Those are not 60days transformation with body weight exercises

Lol


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Hey,
> 
> INSANITY workout has been going round the UK gyms recently and I was wondering what's your opinion on this? is it really a effective way of training? or just a way to make money?
> 
> ...


You serouisly didn't just post that...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

There are no secret training routines. All the information you need is easily available for free. For the most part you just need to train hard, eat a good diet and just stick with it.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

MacUK said:


> You serouisly didn't just post that...


Lol I know it looks **** but everywhere I read there is positive feedback and its even been mentioned on the radio today.

Its made by the same guys who made the popular P90X routine...?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sure I'll get a little opposition against what I'm saying but I highly doubt there will be much. 99% of these workout dvd's are - Bollocks.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Is that first picture in the OP a character from The Sims?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Beachbody do some good stuff, it's not BS

P90x is very tough training, most people here probably wouldn't be able to complete it.

P90x and Insanity are good for stripping fat but it's not lifting in the way most of you normally do...


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Superhorse said:


> Beachbody do some good stuff, it's not BS
> 
> P90x is very tough training, most people here probably wouldn't be able to complete it.
> 
> P90x and Insanity are good for stripping fat but it's not lifting in the way most of you normally do...


Agree... I did P90X for about 5 months last year.. I remember when I 1st started I was tired just after the warm up! I got a lot fitter but no muscle size gains.. I looked better but I went back to doing a split day of cardio/weights. It works far better for me. The top 3 things you want to do to grow and not get a belly.. (naturally)

1) EAT plenty of good Protein (meat not just whey, it sounds obvious.. but do this and dont mess around with missing meals) with every meal.. this is what WILL get you to grow! and stay lean! I dont over do the carbs.. weekend see's the carbs more than the week days, even though they are important.. protein is where I see my results. Mess this up and you may as well not bother trying.

2) Lift as heavy as you can without losing your form for the rep range... (never try and impress anyone, add weight when you feel your ready when it gets too easy) Light CARDIO on an empty belly before breaky 1hr.

3) Eat every 3 hours and nothing until then in between apart from water..and drink more than plenty! Sleep/rest plenty, when ever you feel tired.. if you can (and your not driving!)

You'll grow 10 times faster than P90.. or similar routines like that.


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I like the insanity workout, I use it in the AM and then go lift in the afternoon. I've lost 10% body fat in 6 weeks after cleaning up my diet. I wouldn't have bought it but I was given free copies at the gym. It's worth doing.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

To be fair id challenge anyone to do some of the P90x workouts and not get knackered, very intense weighted cardio, a good fat burner. Its mainly for home exercise


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Muscle said:


>


WTF.

That did not happen just by using the insanity workout for sh** LMAO


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> WTF.
> 
> That did not happen just by using the insanity workout for sh** LMAO


I heard he did that in one day, but i agree he must of been drinking whey protein as well


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I heard he did that in one day, but i agree he must of been drinking whey protein as well


Lets not forget heavy use of Creatine as well


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> Lets not forget heavy use of Creatine as well


oh yes a minimum of 5g and boom muscle


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I heard he did that in one day, but i agree he must of been drinking whey protein as well


Yeah he only looks like that because of the best whey to use... i've been told not to tell people the serect but... Pr0-10


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

started insanity beachbody, hammered the session and could never finish a workout i was that fukd and i would class myself as fit at the time, defo great for fitness and cardio conditioning endurance strength etc, as fpr those muscle gain in the pics im sure there on other things other than protein lol, the last pic with the fatish guy turned into mr muscle im sure thats the help of aas also lol.

i think insanity and p90x are great for all the above and fat loss, if you have some decent muscle on you anyway then i think you will look great ofter the course if you hammer it 110%.

but those workouts arnt suposed to build you up there for conditioning, strength endurance, fitness and dropping fat.

i did the 300 workout which i modified to suit my back injury which was this:

25 door width pull ups

hindu squats...youtube it. (bw squats as many as possible with an aim of 500reps, i reached went from 50-120reps after 3-4weeks)

50 2ft box jumps

50 push ups

50 crunches

50 ob crunches (25 each side)

50 15kg dumbell presses (25reps each side)

25 pull ups

neck harness reps with 10kg (went from 6 to 70reps in 4weeks) which also added 1" 1/4 to my neck

100mg test p/ 50mg win eod

i gained 14lb, strength greatly increased every session, looked alot more musclular and cut.

so you dont need weights to build yourself up. TUT and intensity can build you up also not just heavy weights.

iv been back training 6weeks on ghrp-6 100mcg ed and gained it all back, but not as cut but the weight is still there.

iv also read that plyometrics can be just as effective at building muscle as heavy weights and p90x is a plyometrics workout, its not just normal exersises you need to understand what plyometrics is.

you wont get through 1 session on insanity beachbody if your not fit, alsao there is no insanity the asylum which is once you can manage beachbody ok, from what iv seen and heard you need to have royal marine fitness of better to manage that 1 lol, thats why its calld the asylum cos its fukd up! lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Almost as useful as starting strength for bodybuilding :lol:


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

just another sales ploy... and the idiots who think they get in that shape rarely do and dont even look that good after it imo... still small


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking to catch the guy who wants a body in little or no time. Marketing ploy to get money. Just like all the rest of the BBing world.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

So are you saying that NONE of them got them results from this routine? most of them guys just dropped bf%


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think the cardio conditioning and fat loss will be from the routine, the muscle gain is prob steroids or some sort of DS along with the routine, the makers of insanity etc will prob feed them everything for free to get them in the best shape possible for there transformation pics etc.

but its still not a useless routine, any training is good and insanity and p90x is high intensity, you cant be a fat unfit slob and manage theses routines especially since its suposed to be ed training


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the guy in that vid has an amount of muscle on him anyway you can see by his arms, any1 with shape to there muscles will look good once the fats ripped off your torso


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Contest said:


> Lets not forget heavy use of Creatine as well  [/quote
> 
> I'd go so far as say it was creatine abuse


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

this is my fav p90x vid like, he hasnt put weight on its the amout of fat hes lost that gives him this look, i doubt he wud sustain that look tho, im not sure if that low bf is healthy????


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

for cardio conditioning, endurance strength and fat loss then great programs along with a good diet, for muscle building ..... maybe not so great, there are better options.

id prefer to do these than 1hr on a exersise bike or treadmill.

plus the fact you can download there whole programs from piratebay or isohunt for free lol


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Why would they offer this if it didn't work? ..

"Try this program with Shaun T's 30-Day Money-Back Guarantee. If you're not satisfied with your results within 30 days, simply call Customer Service for a Return Authorization number to return the program for the full purchase price, less s&h, no questions asked."


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

herc said:


> That looks like the biggest loaf of ****e I've ever seen
> 
> Those are not 60days transformation with body weight exercises
> 
> Lol


 :rockon: couldn't agree more mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Why would they offer this if it didn't work? ..
> 
> "Try this program with Shaun T's 30-Day Money-Back Guarantee. If you're not satisfied with your results within 30 days, simply call Customer Service for a Return Authorization number to return the program for the full purchase price, less s&h, no questions asked."


Lol 60 day routine and they will give you money back after 30 days if it doesn't work. Good setup that.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

stone14 said:


> this is my fav p90x vid like, he hasnt put weight on its the amout of fat hes lost that gives him this look, i doubt he wud sustain that look tho, im not sure if that low bf is healthy????


guy looks real unhealth imo.. MAJOR BULK NEEDED.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got all the DVDs and they are REALLY good. I haven't followed them all the way through as I want to bulk up but maybe I will one day and log all my gains


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Muscle said:


> Why would they offer this if it didn't work? ..
> 
> "Try this program with Shaun T's 30-Day Money-Back Guarantee. If you're not satisfied with your results within 30 days, simply call Customer Service for a Return Authorization number to return the program for the full purchase price, less s&h, no questions asked."


Because most people don't bother, 10 days and it sits on a shelf unused, like most gym memberships


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't often tend to read into workouts like this, yeah it seems good for an everyday person. But at the end of the day your body doesn't know the difference between a jog down the park or a $100 fitness Dvd.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe to mix the cardio up but stick to the basics and work on ur knowledge of nutrition will get u far enough, use this if u got problem cutting up maybe?


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I used to do a few of these on boxing training and they work. I consider my self a fit person and I struggled to complete a workout


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i agree there very tough workouts, you dont need to pay you can download off a torrent for free  i would prefer to hammer 1 of those sessions then 45min on a tread min, they may not be werth the money but they do fuk you up if you get stuck into it, i couldnt finish a full session when i was alot fitter than i am now. insanity isnt the normal celeb fitness dvd it realy is hardcore imo, i doubt anyone could hammer it every day to finish the course i think youd be far over trained


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Lol I know it looks **** but everywhere I read there is positive feedback and its even been mentioned on the radio today.
> 
> Its made by the same guys who made the popular P90X routine...?


That's not even good photoshop


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I will join in and say the Insanity workouts are hard, and will change your physique if you stick to it. I wouldn't expect to build any muscle if you have already done resistance training but for people new to training in itself, then they will definitely see some muscle growth from bodyweight exersizes. Predominantly, it's a fat burning DVD so I would worry about losing some muscle, though it is interval training which has shown in studies to be good for retaining muscle whilst being able to burn fat.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Contest said:


> WTF.
> 
> That did not happen just by using the insanity workout for sh** LMAO


:laugh: :thumb: :laugh:

its another version of p90x


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Contest said:


> WTF.
> 
> That did not happen just by using the insanity workout for sh** LMAO


Of course it's clear that he's been using INSANITY...

Insulin

Nandrolone Decanote

Sustanon

Anadrol

Nandrolone phenylpropionate

Igf-1

Testosterone

Yabba, as he looks like he's been smoking meth in the second picture


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Im 1 week into Insanity, I need to lose some fat so this is much more fun than sitting on a bike for 1 hour or a cross trainer.

Its definitely hard work as Im not very fit, Im not expecting to gain any muscle from it, but hopefully should drop some fat!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Muscle said:


> Hey,
> 
> INSANITY workout has been going round the UK gyms recently and I was wondering what's your opinion on this? is it really a effective way of training? or just a way to make money?
> 
> ...


Are you dino in disguise?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

it's essentially a macho Body Pump.

It's great for people who aren't serious about getting muscle, but want to trim up for the beach and like gimmicky things and are too lazy to plan or motivate themselves. Which is a suprisingly huge amount of people, hence why they make so much money.

However, you want muscle, gym, good diet, consistancy and hardwork with no gimmicks is the road you must accept


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> it's essentially a macho Body Pump.
> 
> It's great for people who aren't serious about getting muscle, but want to trim up for the beach and like gimmicky things and are too lazy to plan or motivate themselves. Which is a suprisingly huge amount of people, hence why they make so much money.
> 
> However, you want muscle, gym, good diet, consistancy and hardwork with no gimmicks is the road you must accept


I wouldn't say there are any gimmicks with Insanity. It's hard a fook! That's how this training system is able to get results. Remember not everyone has the knowledge or time to plan a training system so this is perfect, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> I wouldn't say there are any gimmicks with Insanity. It's hard a fook! That's how this training system is able to get results. Remember not everyone has the knowledge or time to plan a training system so this is perfect, and there's nothing wrong with that.


no gimmicks?

not sure if serious? Have you seen the infomercial?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> no gimmicks?
> 
> not sure if serious? Have you seen the infomercial?


Yeah, I've done a week of Insanity (worst week evar) and my Uncle's been doing it for months now and there's massive changes though his diet lets him down massively. What's the gimmick you're referring to? Work hard as f*ck, change your body shape? That's not a gimmick...


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

It is just a mega 'all round' fitness dvd, I have found it to be decent, absolutely knackering first thing in the morning lol!!!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I got it from KAT for free printed the paperwork off and stuck with it, I got fitter but didnt see much fat loss, it does motivate you to train and the ladies in the vid are hot, ive got it on a memory stick and i'll go back to it one day, I would not pay the £££ for it....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> Yeah, I've done a week of Insanity (worst week evar) and my Uncle's been doing it for months now and there's massive changes though his diet lets him down massively. What's the gimmick you're referring to? Work hard as f*ck, change your body shape? That's not a gimmick...


I don't think you understanding what a gimmicky means. how can sending of for a T-shirt after 60 days to 'prove' you 'survived' insanity be anything else

I've never said it wasn't tough or doesn't work.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ps congratulations on your week of cardio


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

GShock said:


> I got it from KAT for free printed the paperwork off and stuck with it, I got fitter but didnt see much fat loss, it does motivate you to train and the ladies in the vid are hot, ive got it on a memory stick and i'll go back to it one day, I would not pay the £££ for it....


Agreed, I got a free copy, I wouldn't pay the money for it, nothing on there you cant find on youtube... Its just nicely packaged and organised...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I don't think you understanding what a gimmicky means. how can sending of for a T-shirt after 60 days to 'prove' you 'survived' insanity be anything else
> 
> I've never said it wasn't tough or doesn't work.


I don't believe you get a t-shirt if you live in the U.K. I think the t-shirt is a sign of your achievement, setting goals and receiving rewards is a great motivator.



simonthepieman said:


> ps congratulations on your week of cardio


This to me sounds like a bitchy comment... maybe you should stay on the bodybuilding.com forums where that kind of attitude is the norm, people are a bit more polite on this board.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> I don't believe you get a t-shirt if you live in the U.K. I think the t-shirt is a sign of your achievement, setting goals and receiving rewards is a great motivator.
> 
> This to me sounds like a bitchy comment... maybe you should stay on the bodybuilding.com forums where that kind of attitude is the norm, people are a bit more polite on this board.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I really don't know what to make of that response, but it made me laugh.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

I had a go at one of the workouts a couple of weeks back, ****ing tough!!!! Certainly wasn't expecting it to be as difficult as it was. Agree with the above though, wouldn't spend a oner on it.


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

been doing insanity since the 1st january not missed a day and its going well, lost a lot of gut fat and all round body fat. im happy with the result so far because i push harder all the time, set my self a goal this year to be able to see my abs since i haven't seen them for over 10 years lol i want that waist i had when i was 16(14 years ago). im on day 44 my love handle have disappeared and my obliques are shredded, just a little bit of fat to burn on the front so my abs can be revealed. it's not just insanity alone DIET is the main key


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

I found myself slipping on the floor in my own sweat when I started doing this which made doing burpees towards the end of some of the workouts interesting to say the least. Also it's pretty difficult to keep up doing it every day pretty much. Like most things you might keep to the plan for 3-4 days but it can be difficult to keep going.

Also, be careful if you have any knee problems. All the jumping was giving me cramped calves and knee pain but maybe that's just me and my tendonitis playing up.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sinercal said:


> been doing insanity since the 1st january not missed a day and its going well, lost a lot of gut fat and all round body fat. im happy with the result so far because i push harder all the time, set my self a goal this year to be able to see my abs since i haven't seen them for over 10 years lol i want that waist i had when i was 16(14 years ago). im on day 44 my love handle have disappeared and my obliques are shredded, just a little bit of fat to burn on the front so my abs can be revealed. it's not just insanity alone DIET is the main key


How much weight have you lost doing it?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't see how anyone can think that Insanity and P90x won't work. They're workout programs that provide you with nutritional knowledge and guidelines to compliment the tough workouts they do. Likewise I don't see how anyone can think that these workouts will build muscle to the scale that people on here normally expect, and am confused as to why that's even being debated. I have both products and neither talk about building massive amounts of muscle. I would say about them though that if your easily bored by repetition then the videos could get boring but it's a good start for anyone I think. Also being American there is a fair amount of advertising on the videos. Yes you can get all the information you ever need from a forum or the internet for free, but that takes times if you don't know what the fvck you're looking for, plus these things help get people fit and healthy, which I keep hearing on this forum is a good thing.. right?!


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> How much weight have you lost doing it?


i was around 96kg now im around 86kg and still dropping


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I don't see how anyone can think that Insanity and P90x won't work. They're workout programs that provide you with nutritional knowledge and guidelines to compliment the tough workouts they do. Likewise I don't see how anyone can think that these workouts will build muscle to the scale that people on here normally expect, and am confused as to why that's even being debated. I have both products and neither talk about building massive amounts of muscle. I would say about them though that if your easily bored by repetition then the videos could get boring but it's a good start for anyone I think. Also being American there is a fair amount of advertising on the videos. Yes you can get all the information you ever need from a forum or the internet for free, but that takes times if you don't know what the fvck you're looking for, plus these things help get people fit and healthy, which I keep hearing on this forum is a good thing.. right?!


i thought i was fit before i started it how wrong was i, i agree these are not to build muscles fat burners hence why im doing lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I would say about them though that if your easily bored by repetition then the videos could get boring but it's a good start for anyone I think.!


Yeah I think my Uncle may at that stage now. The last disc contains some dumbbell work so I may create a plan for him, alternating cardio/dumbbell resistance/recovery to keep things interesting. Is there other DVD's at the same level as Insanity I can recommend?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

There is a bodybuilding set similar to the Insanity/P90x type DVDs called Body Beast, but I have no idea what that's like. There is also P90 X2 which is supposed to be tougher than the original.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sinercal said:


> i was around 96kg now im around 86kg and still dropping


Ah good, Im about 95kg so that gives me hope.


----------



## manynewbeginnin (May 23, 2013)

The workout program comprise of the exercise regime (of course) and a diet plan. so if you only do the exercise and not follow the diet plan, you certainly won't be seeing the same results as those doing both. whichever the case, it is certainly effective in reducing body fat. worth a try. you should read other reviews online first before buying it.


----------

